# IAP July 2007 St Jean



## Penny (29 Apr 2007)

Congratulations!    If you clicked on that subject header, chances are you are heading to St Jean for IAP this July. 
I am curious to know about who is going:
1. Where are you from?
2. What were you before this: Reservist, Student, Cadet?
3. What trade did you pick/get?
4. Roughly how old are you? A. 16-20    B.  24 – 34    c. 34 – 40+
5. Have you read the IAP joining instructions [www.elrfc.forces.gc.ca/site/soyez_prets/pei/joining_e.pdf  ] 
6. How are you getting to St Jean and what day do you expect to arrive?
7. Have you met your ULO?


As for me,
1.Ottawa
2. Reservist
3. Logistics
4. C
5. Yes, liked the videos but not clear on kit list C. (do you really need to bring your parka and mucklucks for summer training? And since unaccompanied baggage is not available in Ottawa, getting all that kit to St Jean is going to be fun.
6. Taking a bus to Montreal and then a $90 cab (OUCH!) to St Jean.
7. Not yet, but I understand that the first big brief is May 30 at the recruiting center and July 2 there may (TBC) be a ceremony at the war museum.

Ok, your turn.....
-Penny


----------



## DefiantCdr (29 Apr 2007)

1. About half an hour outside of Toronto.
2. Student/ Cadet
3. Naval Combat Systems Engineer
4. Turning 19 on course.
5. Yes I have  ;D
6. I'm taking the train, and I'm arriving a few days early so I can party with a friend who lives in Montreal.
7. I dont know what that is  :-[  :crybaby:


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (29 Apr 2007)

1. Born in Charlottetown PEI, Calgary is home.
2. What were you before this: Reg Force, 7 years Aviation Technician on CC130 Hercules and CC138 Twin Otter
3. Public Affairs Officer?
4. Roughly how old are you? B.  24 – 34  years old
5. Have you read the IAP joining instructions [www.elrfc.forces.gc.ca/site/soyez_prets/pei/joining_e.pdf  ] Yes I have
6. How are you getting to St Jean and what day do you expect to arrive? POMV (my car for you newbies) from Yellowknife
7. Have you met your ULO? Negetive


----------



## Penny (3 May 2007)

DefiantCdr said:
			
		

> 7. I dont know what that is  :-[  :crybaby:



ULO - University Liaison Officer

Cheers!


----------



## liheron (11 May 2007)

1. Live in Vancouver region
2. Was A cadet, student (i've been told to leave the cadet side of me behind before entering the mega, so ya  ;D)
3. Signals Officer
4. 16-20 Years old (i'll be 18 when i'm there)
5. Indeed I have read joining Instructions, very confusing and unclear tho.
6. Not sure how i'm getting to St. Jean, I was told I leave on June 30 which is my Prom, and if they move that date to a later date, I'll be really sad cause I already told my school I can't go.  :'(
7.Nope haven't met my ULO.

Hope to see you all and good luck.


----------



## NCS_Eng (11 May 2007)

DefiantCdr said:
			
		

> 3. Naval Combat Systems Engineer



Welcome to the beginning of a very very long road.


----------



## DefiantCdr (11 May 2007)

NCS_Eng said:
			
		

> Welcome to the beginning of a very very long road.



I hope so!  ;D  Thanks


----------



## Cadarn (13 May 2007)

1. Kelowna, BC
2. Student
3. Infantry
4. B (I'll be 23)
5. Yes I have read the instructions.
6. I will be flown to Montreal... from there it's that $90 taxi or provided transport.
7. Not yet.


----------



## DefiantCdr (14 May 2007)

Penny said:
			
		

> do you really need to bring your parka and mucklucks for summer training? And since unaccompanied baggage is not available in Ottawa, getting all that kit to St Jean is going to be fun.



I remember reading somewhere that all kit needs to be sent a few weeks in Advance.  Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## Penny (23 May 2007)

Cadarn said:
			
		

> 6. I will be flown to Montreal... from there it's that $90 taxi or provided transport.



Cadarn,
*Re Taxi:* I think if you call the taxi company in Montreal to confirm the price you will find it is a lot more than $90.  It looks like the joining instructions haven't been updated in a few years.

*Bus:* I have heard of an intercity bus from Montreal (Central station, 505 Blvd.du Maisonneuve Blvd, 514-842-2281) to St-Jean-sur-Richelieu (Terminus Carrefour Richelieu). 
According to this site:
  http://www.ville.saint-jean-sur-richelieu.qc.ca/cgi-bin/index.cgi?page=c0_8_1&langue=fra#tarifs
  the cost of the bus is only $7.50 each way, but it seems the bus takes a few hours to get there.

I found some timings for bus 96 at:
 http://www.ville.saint-jean-sur-richelieu.qc.ca/cgi-bin/index.cgi?page=c0_8_1_1&langue=fra#terminus

That said you may still want to contact them before you go to make sure their web site informaiton is up to date. 
Some local bus services in Montreal are on strike and they may be affected. 

Best wishes,
-Penny


----------



## Cpl.Banks (23 May 2007)

1. Ottawa, Ont
2. Army Cadets
3. Armoured Officer
4. 17
5. Read and Re Read the instructions  >
6. Most likely taking the bus there
7. Have yet to meet my ULO

I've just got a quick question, I was under the impression that kit is going to be issued at St-Jean. Is the kit that you were refering to personal kit? Sorry for the silly question just wanted to make sure I was not missing out on anything here!
Dave

P.s. GO SENS GO!


----------



## DefiantCdr (23 May 2007)

I'm talking about personal kit, although there seems to be alot of it on the list.


----------



## Meridian (26 May 2007)

Penny said:
			
		

> Cadarn,
> *Re Taxi:* I think if you call the taxi company in Montreal to confirm the price you will find it is a lot more than $90.  It looks like the joining instructions haven't been updated in a few years.
> 
> *Bus:* I have heard of an intercity bus from Montreal (Central station, 505 Blvd.du Maisonneuve Blvd, 514-842-2281) to St-Jean-sur-Richelieu (Terminus Carrefour Richelieu).
> ...




Small correction.

The Commute bus #96  from Montreal to St Jean leaves roughly hourly:

Leaves: 1000 de la Gauchetiere, at the AMT Central Terminal, NOT the Central Station Bus station.   
Central Station (Metro Berri-UQAM) is for buses from Montreal to places like Ottawa, Sherbrooke, Quebec City, Toronto, the US, etc.

the AMT (agence metropolitain) operates commuter transit from the address indicated above, which is at Metro Bonaventure.  It is right across the street from the Via Rail Train Station.   

If you are coming from Ottawa, or Ontario by bus, you can get on the metro (2.75 I think) at Berri-Uqam and take the orange line to Bonaventure.  Get off, wait for the 96, pay your 8$ or whatever it is cash, (they dont sell tickets in MTL, cash only), and then an hour later you will be in Sunny St Jean... It drops you off at the Mall, which is about a 25 minute hump from the Mega, or a 10$ cab.   


Keep in mind that your travel is reimbursable, so...


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2007)

Cab fare from the Airport to Saint-Jean was 100 bucks last month for the guys on our course who cabbed it.


----------



## Meridian (26 May 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Cab fare from the Airport to Saint-Jean was 100 bucks last month for the guys on our course who cabbed it.



Yeah, that makes some sense... if you are doing the airport thing, its probably worth it; especially if there are 2-3 of you.

Otherwise, you are looking at ~3.00 for the Bus/Metro to downtown (or 12$ for the airport shuttle), plus the 8$ to St Jean, plus 10$ anyway to get from the Bus (mall) to the Mega...  And the long way is probably about 2-3hours worth of travel and transfers....


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2007)

Meridian said:
			
		

> Yeah, that makes some sense... if you are doing the airport thing, its probably worth it; especially if there are 2-3 of you.
> 
> Otherwise, you are looking at ~3.00 for the Bus/Metro to downtown (or 12$ for the airport shuttle), plus the 8$ to St Jean, plus 10$ anyway to get from the Bus (mall) to the Mega...  And the long way is probably about 2-3hours worth of travel and transfers....



And that 100 bucks got them all the way into Saint-Jean and through downtown as our course was at Fort Saint-Jean. I expect that the 90 buck figure quoted from the Airport to ASU Saint-Jean is entirely accurate.

I agree it's cheaper when travelling with others, but hey, whether you do or not, the cost of your trip (and cab) is 100% re-imburasable as military travel on your travel claim.


----------



## Hapgood (30 May 2007)

1. Rothesay, New Brunswick
2. Was a cadet before this...
3. MARS Officer
4. 18
5. Ive gone over the joining instructions but haven't taken a hard look at them yet.
6. im flying, then taking a bus and should arrive the 24th
7. havent met my ULO yet

anyone else doign MARS here?


----------



## Ouklae (4 Jun 2007)

*raises hand*
I am Hapgood.

1. Niverville, Manitoba
2. Student
3. MARS Officer
4. 20
5. Glanced over them
6. I was told by airplane, it's leaving June 30...so guess I'll be there June 30
7. ULO?  Since I'm not sure what that is...probally not


----------



## LeeAnn (6 Jun 2007)

1. Where are you from? Edmonton originally but husband transferred to Yellowknife. 
2. What were you before this: Reservist, Student, Cadet?: Student.
3. What trade did you pick/get?: Nursing
4. Roughly how old are you? A. 16-20    B.  24 – 34    c. 34 – 40+ :  
5. Have you read the IAP joining instructions [www.elrfc.forces.gc.ca/site/soyez_prets/pei/joining_e.pdf  ] : Yes
6. How are you getting to St Jean and what day do you expect to arrive?: Flying and suppose to arrive June 30. Time????
7. Have you met your ULO? No, was told I would do that when I returned from IAP. 

See you there!!  ;D


----------



## ssjsimon (15 Jun 2007)

1. Vancouver
2. student
3. ARTY
4. A(19)
 5. Yes
6. June 30th, I guess I'll get there the same day.
7. Nope


----------



## benny88 (18 Jun 2007)

1.  Kitchener
2.  Student.
3. Pilot
4.19
5. Yes
6. Getting dropped off
7. Not Yet


Looking forward to it! Any other pilots out there?


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (18 Jun 2007)

going 27 Aug, but as follows 

1. Victoria
2. Naval Communicator (7 Years) Reg Force 
3. Arty 
4. 28
5. A few times
6. not booked yet
7. nope

P.S. the reason they want you to have all the winter kit is if the course starts in July it likely runs past the October (winter dress comes into effect in October, can't remember first or last Monday of the month) My big problem is that some of the stuff on the kit list in my case has been substituted by newer gear, looks like a wait and see deal)


----------



## Saorse (18 Jun 2007)

I'd be glad to throw my information in here too!  13 days and counting... oh boy...

1. Inverness, Cape Breton, Nova Scotia!
2. Had 4 years of cadets, just finished my first year at St. FX 
3. Intelligence Officer!
4. Roughly how old are you? 19... roughly... i.e. exactly
5. Have you read the IAP joining instructions -- Right down to what colour my shirts have to be!
6. How are you getting to St Jean and what day do you expect to arrive? - 30 June, God bless all expenses paid airplane tickets 
7. I actually called him today, and we had no clue what to talk about, so we chatted about nothing for about 5 minutes... indeed!


----------



## DefiantCdr (22 Jun 2007)

Is anyone else supposed to arrive around 8:15 am on the first?


----------

